# Lymphocystis?



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Apparently I bought a "sick" fish. He had a small white spot on his side that I thought was just an injury or missing scales but it's slightly bigger now and hasn't gone away. I looked online for answers and found this, Lymphocystis. The pictures match to his. There isn't a cure but only manage it by keeping the fish stress free and tank clean. I've also potentially exposed my other bettas to this virus but they may never show signs of it. 
Disappointed I didn't know what I was buying when I got him. I'm hoping to keep him happy and healthy otherwise and hopefully it doesn't get worse and grow larger. 







I have him in a divided 5 gal with a filter and a heater. Weekly water changes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's basically just a wart, and just as harmless.


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's basically just a wart, and just as harmless.



That's good to hear. Thank you


----------

